# Wanted: Hifonics Gen X Flat Ribbon Cables



## 4ever_pg (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys I just picked up a pair of Hifonics Gen X Thor's and their both missing the flat ribbon cables. I was wondering if anyone had any? I attached a picture of what I'm looking for below, Thanks 

Chris


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Pretty sure its just a zif cable?

Do some searching on digikey.


----------



## 4ever_pg (Mar 15, 2016)

bnae38 said:


> Pretty sure its just a zif cable?
> 
> Do some searching on digikey.



Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. Do you happen to know the pin count? 

Chris


----------



## Bob LeBlaw (Jul 4, 2014)

I know this post is a couple of months old, but there are two different sized ribbon cables for the Generation X amps depending on which revision the amps were. You can just count the female connection pins on both the input from the low level side as well as the female connection on the amp side when you slide the bottom cover off. If you have one of their upgraded modules (Para-1, 4chx-4, MFX3, or 2wx-2) They included adapters for the large to small ribbon cables. Hope this helps.


----------

